# Just had braces put on



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

For someone who fears the dentist as much as I do, I am even closer to a beautiful smile. 

1. Got 5 teeth pulled
2. Got braces put on 

Now got to wait for the next two...

3. Get expander surgery
4. Get third surgery
5. Braces come off

I will be wearing braces for three years, so got to look forward to it. :yes


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice man. I had braces for six years and had to wear a mask to pull my even bite into a normal one. Dentists were worried that if I fell on my chin playing bball I would shatter my teeth because I had neither an under nor over bite. Worth it because good teetth can make you ten times better looking. Truth.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome man, I used to be terrified of the dentist it was a difficult phobia to overcome. Congratulations


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats?  That must suck wearing braces outside the preteen and teenage years. Brave though


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It does suck wearing them outside the teen years, but up until recently, I didn't have a problem with my teeth. It wasn't really to correct my teeth for aesthetic reasons, it was for medical reasons. 

Either way, if a girl doesn't want to date me because of it, or a friend doesn't want to be my friend because of it, I dodged a bullet there. So far no girls interested, but all my friends (and they are my age) are supportive and trying to be there for me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WintersTale said:


> It does suck wearing them outside the teen years, but up until recently, I didn't have a problem with my teeth. It wasn't really to correct my teeth for aesthetic reasons, it was for medical reasons.
> 
> Either way, if a girl doesn't want to date me because of it, or a friend doesn't want to be my friend because of it, I dodged a bullet there. So far no girls interested, but all my friends (and they are my age) are supportive and trying to be there for me.


If you just got them on, then nobody would notice yet.
Did you get the regular braces or those clear ones?

I had them for 14 months, but my teeth were pretty straight - it was a spacing issue. I remember the hollow pain of when they were tightened.
It won't be too bad.

My stepmom just got hers taken off and she is 65.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I had braces outside of the teen years too and a guy friend teased how we couldn't be friends anymore cause I looked like a dork D: haha but seriously no one really cares. I had a friend literally stare at my teeth while I was wearing braces and telling me how my teeth were getting so pretty! I actually kind of miss mine - the colourful elastics. So just have fun with them! Who knows maybe you'll meet a girl who is curious to how it is to kiss someone with braces on? Apparently that was on a friends check list xD.


----------



## Paranoid of Spies (Nov 3, 2011)

5 teeth :O


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

good for you =]

i kind of need braces too, would have to get 4 teeth pulled.. but i'm too freakin' scared to go >.< i want to be able to smile and laugh freely


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ouch! Braces can be a pain sometimes, but for me, I adore them!

Is it bad that I kind of want them? :sus

On the bright side, they're a major fashion statement to people, esp me :lol

Way to go


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

What are the medical reasons?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

MidnightBlu said:


> What are the medical reasons?


Loud and messy eater, and might have ended up having trouble chewing later on in life.

Aside from the medical reasons, I always wanted braces...ever since I was 14. I never got them, though.

God gave me a reason for getting them now. Yes, it makes me look like a high school student, but I need to stop worrying about things like that. They would mistake me for a 15 year old before dental work, not much has changed.

And I am rocking the braces, anyway. They look good. I was joking with my sister, calling them "my grills"! :teeth


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

WintersTale said:


> Loud and messy eater, and might have ended up having trouble chewing later on in life.
> 
> Aside from the medical reasons, I always wanted braces...ever since I was 14. I never got them, though.
> 
> ...


Well that's cool you have them now and that you're correcting your medical issues. Lol my grills, are they the clear kinds? I'm guessing people think you're younger than your age.


----------



## sweetluvgurl (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm looking into getting work done on my mouth as well, and one of the steps will involve braces, which I'll have to wear for 3 years. I think they make them look cooler nowadays, don't they?


----------



## skazzy (Jul 30, 2012)

I got my braces on my upper teeth when I was 22 and finally got them off prior to turning 26 this year. Some of my friends made fun of me at first, but eventually became very supportive of me throughout the years. No one even noticed I had them after awhile.

You'll be just fine. I think its far worse getting them in highschool when all the kids judge you 10x more.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:9
i heard form a friend that they cause pain while chewing biscuits and hard material...
good luck and take care..

do u feel comfortable with braces ..i mean i thought of putting it too (though i dnt require them much) but i am hesitant ..


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Ashley1990 said:


> :9
> i heard form a friend that they cause pain while chewing biscuits and hard material...
> good luck and take care..
> 
> do u feel comfortable with braces ..i mean i thought of putting it too (though i dnt require them much) but i am hesitant ..


When they tighten them they usually make your teeth hurt a small amount and chewing hurt... a bit more, for about 2 days, nothing to worry about though. Apparently getting spacers jammed in-between your teeth is what hurts the most but I've got several put in and didn't think it was that painful at all compared to tightening. Makes you wanna go nibble on stuff to take the edge off.

When you first get them they can be quite uncomfortable, but you get use to it over time, I don't even notice mine anymore... Actually I feel kind of naked when the wires are taken off when they've gotta do other things with my teeth.

Heck, I had a friend only notice I got braces several MONTHS after I got them :lol

Grats on getting braces by the way. I had some pretty awful teeth apparently according to my dentist before I got braces, one tooth was actually sideways in my mouth and I think that would've caused some problems later on in my life. Now it's set properly, and I can actually bite my teeth together. It feels great to be able to do something you never could before!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

oh man, I had braces for 3 years when I was younger. Now i'm going to have to get them for another 2+ years because I'm getting jaw surgery 

Well, good luck anyways!


----------

